# Bad Butter?



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Anybody ever have their canned butter go bad?

We opened one up the other night what were 4 plus years old and it just didn't taste right. I'd say was on it's way south. We tossed it.

I grabbed another jar, it were about 3 months younger and it were fine. Might be 4 years be the end a the line fer canned butter er maybe just a fluke? Guess we'll see next time we open some up.


----------



## Foreverautumn (Oct 25, 2010)

OldCootHillbilly said:


> Anybody ever have their canned butter go bad?
> 
> We opened one up the other night what were 4 plus years old and it just didn't taste right. I'd say was on it's way south. We tossed it.


BAD butter! BAD! BAD!!


----------



## smaj100 (Oct 17, 2012)

OldCoot,

Was this butter you canned or store bought?


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Store bought then home canned.


----------

